# Bids.... here are our prices Look them up on google maps



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

We bid almost 30 properties for a local management company... they told us the other day they awarded all the contracts to other contractors... and that our bids were extremely high on all of them.

Taken into consideration that the total bid for ALL properties was $643k... and we cant possibly service all of these properties with our total equipment, thats the most we'd make for the entire year on all these seasonal contracts... We could possibly gross over 500k a year on a good year with snow, so these prices are all subsidized already, only because it would help cash flow due to payments being made 25% at a time, starting December 1st 2011. 

These are all seasonal, salt/calcium/all plowing/stacking included, no more than 5% lot space taken up after a storm, no matter how much, so you'll be moving some around included in these prices. Keep in mind everything smaller means no machine would be there and would have to bring one in onsite even for a couple hours to move snow after a big storm "included in the price"

Apparently awarded bids were "half" of ours

Burlco Medical Center	2103 Mt Holly Rd	Burlington	NJ $11,695.00 42k sq. 

Office Warehouse building 2 Terri Lane	Burlington	NJ $45,167.00 204k sq.

(4 buildings bid seperate) 1030 North Kings Highway	Cherry Hill	NJ $11,296.00 
x4 170k sq

Laurel oak corp center 1000 Haddonfield Berlin Rd	Voorhees	NJ $14,446.00 
78k sq

Office complex 121 Whittendale	Moorestown	NJ $35,355.00 178k sq.

Cross country shopping center 2110 East Rt 70	Cherry Hill	NJ $4,742.00 $16,782.00 
89k sq ft.

Greentree commons 8001-8004 Lincoln Dr. West	Marlton	NJ $11,792.00 x4
62k sq ft each so $47,168 for 4 buildings & parking lots for 248k sq... we billed this almost exact amount last year through USM one walmart at 320sq ft, and we purposely skipped salting them numerous times because they were so problematic with refusing to sign slips after salt was already put down so i know these prices arnt out of left field.

I have ALL of them broken down into 0-2" through 10-11" storm total prices, per inch, sidewalks & parking lot salting seperated and estimated # of services per charge to get our seasonal total. I'll calculate up or down at the end of the figure if i feel "overall" its too high or too low... None of these places are low traffic, just plow one time, salt overnight places, most are office complexes, strip malls, small shipping facilities, kinkos, medical office centers etc. Honestly i wanted to bid a few higher because medical facilities hardly ever close in a storm, and every 90 year old man/woman drive out just to see the doctor anyway and slip and fall.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Around here they would be on the higher side BUT thats an all inclusive to the extreme with loading/hauling snow. Just doing some comparing to a few sights with the same sqft that we do and your only about 7-10% higher than we might be.


----------



## lbfmd (Dec 26, 2008)

i bet the copany that got them was probably at 400,000, just saying that because we lost a few seasonals we had by about 40% to a mgmt company, alot of them are biding seaosonals low just to get the cash flow. pretty frustrating.


----------

